# Kids and dogs are GREAT!!!



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Alright, so I know that I am a bit bias but I am so happy today with both My dogs and my 3 nephews. 



I took the 2 oldest boys to the woods today to study nature. Part of their home school thing. Anyway, of course we brought Carsten along for the walk. I shot a few pictures along the way and thought I would share them.

We have steep terrain










Dangerous creatures moving under wood ( It ended up being some Beatles making noise)











Sticks... add boy and you have a lot of entertainment.










a low creek










MUD>>> Did you say MUD? + a cool spot for Carsten to rest










More....


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Then at home, we snapped a few of the youngest, Simon 

7 1/2 months and standing next to his good friend Carsten









Whoa... Hang on Simon










Going down...









Sadly, I didn't get the next picture. As Simon spun around he had hold of Carsten's collar and pulled him right down on top of him. Carsten was so careful and even though I dropped the camera thinking it would result in tears, it ended in deep belly laugh and a lot of sloppy face kisses. 

Had to add one of the Angelic brothers


----------



## GeoHusky (May 4, 2010)

Beautiful photos, looks like you all had lots of fun on your walk!


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

Great shots, but that last one is too cute, you need to frame that! Those boys are handsome babies.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Yes Thanks, it was so much fun. Bringing the human boys along added to the fun. They find everything exciting just like Carsten. Each step on the trail (almost) found a new mystery to discover. It was tons of fun.

We ran into 4 other dogs during our few hours out there. The boys learned a valuable lesson. NOT all dogs are well behaved like Carsten. I also learned that Carsten WILL protect them. He was great with the other dogs. He play bowed and ran about for a few minutes with them but one of the dogs jumped on his boy and his mood changed from play to very serious right away. It was very interesting to see.


----------



## Angelo Della Morte (May 3, 2010)

miss my rott she lived to be 13 i think is good for the breed seeing as i had pits live to only 10-14


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Great pics Inga!! I love the one of the baby in the other boys arms that you said you missed it. I am sure you didn't get what you wanted there but that pics is still as beautiful as it gets!!!! I would frame it for sure

*O.K I just relooked and seen the one above is the one of the dog moving but i still say frame that one below it, precious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

jcd said:


> Great pics Inga!! I love the one of the baby in the other boys arms that you said you missed it. I am sure you didn't get what you wanted there but that pics is still as beautiful as it gets!!!! I would frame it for sure
> 
> *O.K I just relooked and seen the one above is the one of the dog moving but i still say frame that one below it, precious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


Thanks jcd. Yes, I love that picture as well and I do intend to frame it. Gabriel the 7 year old is the sweetest brother on the planet. He just loves his baby brother. 

What I missed was when Simon fell he never let go of Carsten's collar so he was hanging there and pulling down on Carsten's collar. Due to the weight Carsten laid down, right on Simon (gently) and proceeded to kiss all over Simon's face. I thought for sure it would end in tears so I had put the camera down to grab Simon. All that ended up happening was a wonderful belly laugh from Simon. 

Nobody else has any pictures of Kids and Dogs they want to share???


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

Inga said:


> Thanks jcd. Yes, I love that picture as well and I do intend to frame it. Gabriel the 7 year old is the sweetest brother on the planet. He just loves his baby brother.
> 
> What I missed was when Simon fell he never let go of Carsten's collar so he was hanging there and pulling down on Carsten's collar. Due to the weight Carsten laid down, right on Simon (gently) and proceeded to kiss all over Simon's face. I thought for sure it would end in tears so I had put the camera down to grab Simon. All that ended up happening was a wonderful belly laugh from Simon.
> 
> Nobody else has any pictures of Kids and Dogs they want to share???


Well i have only 1 boy but they are inseperatable so i can show you Angelo with Bello boy

































ok.......done


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

jcd said:


> Well i have only 1 boy but they are inseperatable so i can show you Angelo with Bello boy


Wow! Bello has springs for back legs. He gets some pretty good air, doesn't he?


Anyone else have Kids and Dogs pictures???


----------



## chriley58 (Mar 9, 2009)

Great pictures. I love seeing kids and dogs together.

Here are a few of mine. My daughter has hip dysplasia and cerebral palsy. She had hip surgery in 2008 and wanted to "walk" the dogs in the yard. Our aussie complied and with the help of a homemade PVC walker, she was walking...









My daughter and my parents elderly English Pointer...










My son and his pup...










My son and all the pups returning from a walk to the brook...


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

chriley58 said:


> Great pictures. I love seeing kids and dogs together.
> 
> Here are a few of mine. My daughter has hip dysplasia and cerebral palsy. She had hip surgery in 2008 and wanted to "walk" the dogs in the yard. Our aussie complied and with the help of a homemade PVC walker, she was walking...



That is an awesome picture. They all are but that is my favorite. You have a beautiful daughter.


----------



## chriley58 (Mar 9, 2009)

Inga said:


> That is an awesome picture. They all are but that is my favorite. You have a beautiful daughter.



Thank you Inga. The amazing part is she has a full body cast on, from armpits to ankle on right leg and armpit to right above her knee on her left leg. The homemade walker was because pediatric walkers were too small for her legs to fit in and adult walkers were too big for her. She wanted to walk, hated the wheelchair and actually figured out how to walk without anything around the house. The aussie, Bailey, is an amazing companion. She has always let my daughter pull up on her or use her for stability, she will also walk as slow as Delaney needs her to so they can walk together.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

The love and support our dogs give to us is truly amazing. Bailey is a treasure! And your daughter is beautiful. How old is she?

This is not my kid but he is my boy...we've grown up together but I'm not sure who is more grown up... And this is his dog Daisy. She is a very smart dog!


----------



## Hallie (Nov 9, 2008)

Awww! Inga, my mom is going to kill me when I bring home Rottie! Carsten makes me want one 

Here's my contribution to the kids and dogs-









One of my favorites, this was from when Hallie was healing from getting hit by cars and my little sister was helping me help Hallie walk but Hallie insisted a kissy break-









Sorry for hijacking your thread, I just keep finding pics of my little sis with Hallie


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Alphadog those pictures of "your boy" are great. Love the facial expressions. 

Hallie you are not hijacking my thread, this is what it is all about. The more pictures posted on here, the better so have at it. 

I love the last one with Hallie and your sister. Look at Hallie's big eyes and the big eyes on your sisters shirt. lol That cracked me up.

As far as bringing home a Rottie, I wish you could have met my Lulu girl. She fell totally in love with my friends Beagle and she would follow him all over with her nose on him most of the time. He was doing what Beagles do, sniffing and walking around and she would follow him around for hours. 

Rotties are great dogs and after killing you, your mom would probably fall in love with the Rottie you brought home. lol


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)




----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Xeph...who is that precious baby!? Strauss looks so gentle...


----------



## yappypappymom (Oct 22, 2009)

Inga...Carsten is such a lovely fella!! You are a very lucky mum indeed to have the pleasure of sharing his life!

Here are a few sequence pics of my 2 rugrats on a hot day 









(it may look like she(DD) is pulling him into the pool, but, he had jumped out, & then decided to tug on his leash...she played along, &..here is the result)









(uh-oh..now SHE has that "naughty" look)









He's still "tugging"...he MAY have a chance...









Guess who "won" at tug-o-war?? 









We look right









We look left









*BOOP*









Funny!!









Iz get u now!!


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

Last summer I asked my hubby to feed the puppy and child their respective breakfasts so that I could take a shower, I opened the kitchen door to find this:











Sorry for the blurry image, was using camera on my cell phone.


----------



## Meshkenet (Oct 2, 2009)

All those pictures are very sweet!
I don't have kids of my own (yet, we are trying to...) but here is one of Jame and my niece. They love each other, and Jame is so nice and gentle with kids.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

> Xeph...who is that precious baby!? Strauss looks so gentle...


That's my nephew, Christian. Strauss is a baby freak ^_^


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Xeph said:


> That's my nephew, Christian. Strauss is a baby freak ^_^


I think you've had pics of them before...he is a doll. Strauss looks like he is in heaven!


----------



## RedBird (Oct 31, 2007)

Awesome Pics everybody!! Inga, Looks like a fun day of exploring. I love seeing large breed dogs being ow soooo gentle with kids, Carsten is amazing!!!


----------

